# Cat 248b Skidsteer



## WPG3UT (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking for any reviews, comments, opinions of the 2007 Cat 248b Skid steer. I am upgrading from a John Deere 250. Anyone know of any know problems?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cats are known for the gas pedal sticking. a couple hundred bucks at most. 

you wont regret the switch.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive got a 2002 248 (perkins engine)and a 2005 248b (mitz engine)...both are great machines with pleanty of power.... biggest thing like stated above are the throttle pedals sticking (Ive had to replace both throttle cables because fo this crappy design) but besides that they are great machines


----------



## WPG3UT (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Thanks for the reply, I have already noticed the throttle sticking and it has been previously replaced already.... Oh well there are worse repairs... I went from a John Deere 2002 250 to this 248b and the JD is not even close to being in the same league.. Thanks again.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

WPG3UT;1433652 said:


> Hey Thanks for the reply, I have already noticed the throttle sticking and it has been previously replaced already.... Oh well there are worse repairs... I went from a John Deere 2002 250 to this 248b and the JD is not even close to being in the same league.. Thanks again.


I hear ya! Cats are in a league of their own above the rest. Just saying....... Thumbs Up


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a 2002 CAT 226B and really like it! The foot throttle on mine sticks also. Started doing that about 6 months after I bought it. I just use the side/edge of my boot to lift the pedal when I want it to slow down.
I tried Bobcat and Gehl and sat in NH, JD, JCB and none of them compared to the feel of the CAT. Visibility to the bucket is good, don't feel cramped in teh seat, good power and pilot controls area SWEEEET!!!


----------



## WPG3UT (Jan 24, 2012)

Ya it is good to own a Cat....


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

they are the way to go. i have a 05 236B and love it. they are great machines. Bobcats are nice but the CAT's are the shiznet!


----------

